# Equipoise



## GeorgeLS (Mar 15, 2006)

How long does it take eq to kick in?


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 15, 2006)

5-6 weeks till it begins to reach peak blood concentrations, due to the lengthly ester, unless your running the cyp version, in which case it would take around 4-5


----------



## GFR (Mar 15, 2006)

GeorgeLS said:
			
		

> How long does it take eq to kick in?


What are you running it with??


----------



## bushroot (Mar 19, 2006)

Maybe there's something wrong with me, but at 600mg/wk I'm feeling by week 4.


----------



## adrenaline (Mar 19, 2006)

I usually start feeling something around 4 weeks.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 19, 2006)

bushroot said:
			
		

> Maybe there's something wrong with me, but at 600mg/wk I'm feeling by week 4.


you can feel it after week 2, it just not at its peak concentrations by then


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 19, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> you can feel it after week 2, it just not at its peak concentrations by then


exactly, it'll start working from day 1, but in terms of getting up to peak blood concentrations this won't occur until around weeks 5-6


----------



## jon79 (Mar 19, 2006)

about 6 weeks


----------



## doeslayer (Mar 19, 2006)

Between the 5 and 6 week mark is when I noticed my appetite increase severely.  I am dieting so this is not a good thing for me right now.  I will definately be adding this to a fall bulk though.


----------



## moneyshot11 (Mar 20, 2006)

i was always under the impression that EQ was to be used in a cutting cycle due the dry gain and no bloat effect?  but i also heard it increases your appetite


----------



## musclepump (Mar 20, 2006)

moneyshot11 said:
			
		

> i was always under the impression that EQ was to be used in a cutting cycle due the dry gain and no bloat effect? but i also heard it increases your appetite


 
Not necessarily. It's a very popular drug for bulking.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 20, 2006)

I am using it for my bulking cycle.  I am primarily adding it to keep my joints from drying out from the Test and TrenE.  It will also help to counter the appetite suppression of the Tren.


----------



## ag-guys (Mar 20, 2006)

GeorgeLS said:
			
		

> How long does it take eq to kick in?



Normally between 4 to 6 weeks.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 21, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. It's a very popular drug for bulking.


i agree, i wouldn't use the stuff for cutting personally (due to the appitite simulation and the estrogen aromatisation, be it mild), there are far better cutting choices IMO, but it works well for bulking purposes, a suitable alternative to deca in many cases


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Mar 28, 2006)

EQ is one of my favorites.  wk 4 is about the time it really got to cranking.  Never had appetite issues so I cannot comment on those.  Anything over 600mg/wk was mostly a waste in my experience.  Also, the one cycle that I stayed at 800 mg/wk for any length of time,  I ended up with a DVT in my leg.  May have jstt been coincident but landed my ass in the ER nontheless.  Will always be high on my list though.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds like something for horses.


----------



## SubliminalX (Mar 28, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Sounds like something for horses.



Or cattle.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 28, 2006)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> Or cattle.



SO is it something meant for vetinary use?(for animals?)


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 28, 2006)

That and most other steroids have vetrinary uses.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 28, 2006)

GeorgeLS said:
			
		

> How long does it take eq to kick in?


33-42 days to reach full blood peak


----------



## FullGo (Mar 28, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> SO is it something meant for vetinary use?(for animals?)


Today, the substance boldenone undecylenate can only be found in steroids for veterinary medicine. The American Equipoise is for horses; the Columbian Ganabol is used for cattle; and the German Vebonol for dogs. Athletes do not care, which shows the enormous popularity and far-reaching application of these steroid compounds. Boldenone undecylenate is also very effective in humans and offers the athlete interesting characteristics which other steroids simply do not have.


----------



## redflash (Mar 30, 2006)

FullGo said:
			
		

> Today, the substance boldenone undecylenate can only be found in steroids for veterinary medicine.



 No it can't.  It can be found in black market steroid compounds intended for use by bodybuilders.  And at higher doses per mg (like 200 vs. 50 in the vet product).


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 30, 2006)

My cousins husband sells veterinary medical supplies.....(So should the urge ever overcome me......)


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 31, 2006)

boldelone is easy enough to get hold of via UG labs


----------



## FullGo (Mar 31, 2006)

redflash said:
			
		

> No it can't.  It can be found in black market steroid compounds intended for use by bodybuilders.  And at higher doses per mg (like 200 vs. 50 in the vet product).


you are correct . i get mine in the 400 mg /ml. but it was never intended to be use by bodybuilders.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 31, 2006)

FullGo said:
			
		

> you are correct . i get mine in the 400 mg /ml. but it was never intended to be use by bodybuilders.


i don't think any steroids were, lol


----------



## GFR (Mar 31, 2006)

FullGo said:
			
		

> you are correct . i get mine in the 400 mg /ml. but it was never intended to be use by bodybuilders.





			
				Tha Don said:
			
		

> i don't think any steroids were, lol


----------



## yusdel02 (Jul 1, 2010)

im thinking about doing a cycle of EQ with test. The thing is that im joining the police academy in a couple of months so i cant have it in my system. I know the test wont matter because it is normal in the body but what about the EQ? Is there any detox pill i can take to get it out of my body once im done with the cycle?


----------



## nd2bhge (Jul 1, 2010)

i could be wrong so dont go on my opinion but i dont think there going to be testing for aas!! more like amphetamines and shit! as for the EQ its in your system for about 5 mo.
good luck!


----------



## aja44 (Jul 1, 2010)

The NYC Police banned a shit load of ProHormones and I do believe they are testing for juice as well.  You should look into it further before taking it.  You also dont want to get nailed on your Polygraph if they ask you if you knowingly took illegal drugs.  Thats usually an automatic failure.  In my opinion, its not worth it.  Maybe once your on the force and have a couple of years under your belt.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Jul 1, 2010)

Nick+ said:


> Sounds like something for horses.





SubliminalX said:


> Or cattle.





Nick+ said:


> SO is it something meant for vetinary use?(for animals?)




It is, HAHA. poop on EQ.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2010)

same with Tren.


----------



## unclem (Jul 1, 2010)

american fort dodge dont manufacture eq no more. mexico is the only country that still manufactures fort dodge eq. and my father was a crook cop in nyc for 36 yrs and yes now he told me they test for all, ALL anabolics but supplements , legal ones are ok. so he would fail as i give him testoprim-d injects ewk and make $20.00 on one shot. he says he wants to have alot of sex. and he dont work out the idiot. but it helps me give to the nyc animal shelter for food  for animals .


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 1, 2010)

*Eq kicks in*

From my personnal use,Eq did kicks in at about 8 wks(increased appetite and stregth),would personnally not be using it in cycle lasting under 4 months!!!


----------



## G3 (Jul 2, 2010)

aja44 said:


> You also dont want to get nailed on your Polygraph if they ask you if you knowingly took illegal drugs. Thats usually an automatic failure. In my opinion, its not worth it. Maybe once your on the force and have a couple of years under your belt.


 

Just happened to a guy I know. He didn't get hired!!


----------

